# I have a ? about showing please:)



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I've been wondering something about showing.

If you buy a pet but end up wanting to show your dog how does that work? Do you have to contact the breeder or pay the breeder more?


TIA!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Aug 3 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813189


> I've been wondering something about showing.
> 
> If you buy a pet but end up wanting to show your dog how does that work? Do you have to contact the breeder or pay the breeder more?
> 
> ...


If you have a spay / neuter contract with the breeder, then yes........you would need to talk to the breeder about your interest in showing your dog since they cannot be shown if they are spayed / neutered.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you very much! That has been bugging me for some time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you're lucky enough to wind up with a nice show quality pet, then yes, you'd have to talk to the breeder since the registration needs to be changed from limited to full. Not all breeders are willing to do this or even can do it because of contracts. 

I'm one that became interested in showing my 'pet' after realizing how awesome this breed was. it didn't work out but my daughter shows that same pet in junior showmanship and they are doing really well. You're lucky to have a breeder who loves helping new people get started, so that is definitely a good thing! If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i also wanted to add that it's a 'privilege' to be allowed to show a dog bought on a pet contract, not a right or entitlement, so if there is any resistance, one should be respectful (I am not saying this to the OP personally, but in general). A breeder really opens themselves up to a whole lot of problems by helping new people since not all new people are in it for the 'right' reasons. And like I said earlier, not all dogs placed as pets 'can' be shown because of contracts. Luckily there are still great breeders out there willing to take chances on newbies!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just curious, do you know why your breeder petted her out? She looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you!

She's going to be too small to breed, around 4 pounds. I have no interest in breeding but would love to try a local show just for fun.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Aug 3 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813297


> Thank you!
> 
> She's going to be too small to breed, around 4 pounds. I have no interest in breeding but would love to try a local show just for fun.[/B]


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Pat's (2maltmom) Ava has had her AKC registration changed from limited so she can be shown. Maybe you could talk to her about her experience.  

Libby is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:

ETA: Ava is also small, but I think she was too beautiful to not be shown! :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Libby is really special. I love seeing her photos (hint: please post more!). She has such a pretty, sweet little face


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, you sound like me! I initially didn't want to show Ava when I got her - the perfect coat and grooming scared me....and all the traveling.... :new_shocked: My girlfriend has started showing her chihuahua, Maya - and Ava and I have been going to all the shows with them.

While we were at a show recently I realized that Ava was cuter than the malts actually entered, LOL. and an handler told me even though she's under the normal standard weight, she's cute and "cute" can work for her.

I called Bonnie and she agreed to contact the AKC and change the registration - but she told me to give her a month. We've been going to conformation classes and were even in a match already! How fun!!!! I'm only doing this for the "fun" of it and if Ava could actually someday become a champ - I would love to make Bonnie proud of us.  By changing her registration to be a show dog, Ava will be co-owned by Bonnie. (incentive to try for that championship).... :huh: 

Hey, I say go for it. It's a good experience.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Annoying much???? 
ETA: I wasn't calling the OP annoying, there was a spam post here that was deleted, THAT is what i was calling annoying!

To the OP, since this thread was resurrected...

Have you given any more thought to showing Libby? She's really cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Libby is absolutely adorable. Sorry, but I forgot -- who is her breeder?

(And, yes, that person was EXTREMELY annoying!!!)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841436


> Libby is absolutely adorable. Sorry, but I forgot -- who is her breeder?
> 
> (And, yes, that person was EXTREMELY annoying!!!)[/B]


She's from Dian at Midis Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841436


> Libby is absolutely adorable. Sorry, but I forgot -- who is her breeder?
> 
> (And, yes, that person was EXTREMELY annoying!!!)[/B]



I reported that spammer and Joe deleted him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 19 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841490


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 19 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841436





> Libby is absolutely adorable. Sorry, but I forgot -- who is her breeder?
> 
> (And, yes, that person was EXTREMELY annoying!!!)[/B]



I reported that spammer and Joe deleted him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah! So irritating. i also edited my post so anyone reading didn't think I was calling the OP annoying, LOL. Although it's always nice to resurrect old posts!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I Googled the spammer's username last night and came up with dozens of hits on many different forums, most of which he was banned from I assume for doing the same thing. Some people seriously need to get a life and find something better to do with their time.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 19 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841536


> I Googled the spammer's username last night and came up with dozens of hits on many different forums, most of which he was banned from I assume for doing the same thing. Some people seriously need to get a life and find something better to do with their time.[/B]


Its usually not a person but a sort of "machine" created by a person


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 19 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841617


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 19 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841536





> I Googled the spammer's username last night and came up with dozens of hits on many different forums, most of which he was banned from I assume for doing the same thing. Some people seriously need to get a life and find something better to do with their time.[/B]


Its usually not a person but a sort of "machine" created by a person 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What a waste of time and brain power, huh?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 19 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841651


> QUOTE (Amby @ Oct 19 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841617





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 19 2009, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841536





> I Googled the spammer's username last night and came up with dozens of hits on many different forums, most of which he was banned from I assume for doing the same thing. Some people seriously need to get a life and find something better to do with their time.[/B]


Its usually not a person but a sort of "machine" created by a person 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What a waste of time and brain power, huh?
[/B][/QUOTE]

yep!

We had a major problem with them on another dog forum that I was a mod on - I've seen a few of the same names here and on maltese talk.

Just losers with no life creating problems for others 

and also some of the names and spam topics aren't exactly suitable for children!


----------

